# du-du du-du Hawk-Man .......



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

I guess I didn't really realize what was going on as the boys have been in an overside horse stall as we have to build a new buck pen once the ground dries (digging post holes in 2 weeks). Anyway, I knew that Blue was shedding out his winter coat - but my gosh!!!

I let him out the other day and about died laughing - he is a Hawk-man!

His hair is soooo short except for his spine hawk - which mind you when he "puffs up" is about 8 inches tall!!! It is hilarious.

So last night I tried to get a couple pictures - now promise you won't laugh to hard at this guy - I have already dun killed his ego laughing so hard!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats way to funny :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

goatiesaurus. lol :greengrin: :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

too funny.....what salon did he go to?....love the title to your post... by the way....LOL :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's what one of my bucks looked like a month ago....for a bit I was thinking maybe there was some kind of skin issue going on, but read that they can shed out that much. He is now grown in a shiny new coat and looks good so I was releived. I've never had one shed out so much before I got him!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a doe that typically does that also - but hasn't yet this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

must be taking turns.... :shrug: :greengrin:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

:ROFL: That's just great! You know... people pay big bucks to get that look at a salon! :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Someone please tell me - what the heck is it with me and these STRANGE male goats??? 

First Joe Dirt - and now this :shrug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Too funny! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: I thot he looked cute! And up til now I thot I would be posting about my 2 boys....I really was thinking skin issue as well...but seeing poor Blue has me realizing that Chief and Teddy are "normal" :ROFL:


----------



## MachoCabrío (Feb 4, 2009)

HA! I'm diggin' his look!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

:ROFL: :thumbup:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

That is funny! :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

:slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

:ROFL: I love it. if only he could stay that way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Someone please tell me - what the heck is it with me and these STRANGE male goats???
> 
> First Joe Dirt - and now this :shrug:


 they've got alot of very unique and perfect....character.... like there momma (you)........I like the hair doooooo's.... :wink:


----------

